
UNTETHER Asks: how pissed should we be with Path - robwoodbridge
http://untether.tv/2012/untether-asks-how-pissed-should-we-be-with-path//
======
shadesandcolour
Let's be real, we all knew that Path was accessing our address books. That's
the only way to do what they were doing. It's the same magic that happens when
your phone magically knows that your friend has an iPhone with iMessage turned
on(kinda). Yes they should have hashed them to keep us safe in case of a data
breach, but I was never that worried. What are they going to find out, my
mom's phone number and email address? Chances are they already have it.

Path's "private social network" was private because they didn't share your
posts unless you mutually accepted someone. You can lock down posts so that
you're the only one to see them as well. That's what Path means by private.
It's a social network and you're uploading things to the internet. If you
really had something you didn't want people to find, don't put it in your
phone, don't upload it to a social network.

